# Need Help With this.



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

How can I make a male voice sound like a convincing female?


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 26, 2005)

Is there a reason you can't conscript a female? Do you need a man to play a woman as part of the effect?

Some general tips: speak in the upper registers of your chest voice (don't squeak out a falsetto, it sounds ridiculous). Speak somewhat more softly and gently than normal, and watch the way you emphasize things. Use more up and down variations in pitch, less monotonous (think "animated conversation")

Rent some movies and try to mimic the female dialogue.


----------



## barbatos66 (Jul 26, 2007)

Castration?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I tired to figure that out the other day. Someone had asked for a kids version of "The Worms Crawl In" song. I had one with a man singing it. I tired adjusting it with Goldwave's Pitch Control, but it came out sounding like the Chipmunks instead of a kid singing.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

*This will do it...*

ANd it has a free trial for awhile..

http://www.screamingbee.com/


----------

